# GD outfits



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Outfits for my new GD and her older sister. I loved making these!!!!!!!

Fabric from JoAnns and embroidery freebies from www.sewforum.com


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Darling.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are very nice. I'm going to have to go check out those free embroidery designs on that site.

Angie


----------



## rabbitsbus (Mar 3, 2007)

Every child should have a Grandma like you.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh wow, those are great! I can't wait to have grandkids so I can (hopefully) make clothes for them. I really love the way you coordinated a matching fabric on the hems, absolutely darling!

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Oh, wow! Those are so cute. You guys are making me want a machine that embroiders.

RedTartan


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Adorable!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Granddaughters. So far - three boys! Not as much fun to dress!


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Oh, that is just too cute!


----------



## ladyrua (May 26, 2006)

Those are adorable!!! Where did you find the patterns for the baby shorts and top?


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Very cute. She'll like those outfits.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

What little girl wouldn't love these? You are such a sweet grandma and very talented, too.

prairiegirl


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Darling. Unfortunately I have 4 grandsons and 2 foster grandsons...not a girl in the bunch!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:angel: They are really cute little outfits. I am sure your granddaughters will love them !!!!
I love making things for our grandchildren, we have one grandson and four granddaughters and will be having a new grandson the middle of July.
bopeep


----------

